# Broken neck and back



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Jul 2014)

I am just wondering if any other members have fractured their neck and/or back and what recovery time they had before cycling again?
Last Saturday a car pulled out on me while I was doing about 30mph. I have no recollection of the accident, but looking at my helmet and the injuries I recieved and from what I have been told by the police, it looks as though I have hit the door pillar with the top/left side of my head and then gone through the drivers window. I suffered a fracture in my neck (T1) and in my back (C6 and 7) I am now out of hospital and in a neck brace for 6-8 weeks. I have various cuts and bruises but I am not worried about them, they will heal quickly enough. I am generally quite fit 42 year old and I have been told that may help me heal a little quicker than most, but what sort of time will I bee off the bike and any tips for getting back quicker?


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> any tips for getting back quicker?



I can't offer any medical advice Martin, but I would say IMO that this is probably one of those instances when it's better to take your medicine and let time do it's thing.

Anyhoo, from a fellow Boltonian I do hope you GWS fella and that the outcome of any investigation is the correct one


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2014)

Follow your docs advice. If you haven't got a turbo, get one, but only use it when you have the all clear.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear about your crash. GWS Martin


----------



## Herzog (19 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I am just wondering if any other members have fractured their neck and/or back and what recovery time they had before cycling again?
> Last Saturday a car pulled out on me while I was doing about 30mph. I have no recollection of the accident, but looking at my helmet and the injuries I recieved and from what I have been told by the police, it looks as though I have hit the door pillar with the top/left side of my head and then gone through the drivers window. I suffered a fracture in my neck (T1) and in my back (C6 and 7) I am now out of hospital and in a neck brace for 6-8 weeks. I have various cuts and bruises but I am not worried about them, they will heal quickly enough. I am generally quite fit 42 year old and I have been told that may help me heal a little quicker than most, but what sort of time will I bee off the bike and any tips for getting back quicker?



Nasty, glad you're here to tell the tale though. GWS!!!!


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Follow your docs advice. If you haven't got a turbo, get one, but only use it when you have the all clear.


^^^^ This

You'll probably be itching to get back on the bike ASAP, but be careful and listen to the doc.


----------



## derrick (19 Jul 2014)

Only you and the Doc can decide that one, everybody is different, i think it's a good thing to get back on as soon as you can. If it were me i would have got back on yesterday.
Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I am just wondering if any other members have fractured their neck and/or back and what recovery time they had before cycling again?
> Last Saturday a car pulled out on me while I was doing about 30mph. I have no recollection of the accident, but looking at my helmet and the injuries I recieved and from what I have been told by the police, it looks as though I have hit the door pillar with the top/left side of my head and then gone through the drivers window. I suffered a fracture in my neck (T1) and in my back (C6 and 7) I am now out of hospital and in a neck brace for 6-8 weeks. I have various cuts and bruises but I am not worried about them, they will heal quickly enough. I am generally quite fit 42 year old and I have been told that may help me heal a little quicker than most, but what sort of time will I bee off the bike and any tips for getting back quicker?




So, erm, how's the bike?


GC


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jul 2014)

Blimey.  GWS.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> So, erm, how's the bike?
> 
> 
> GC



Looks to be in better shape than me. It certainly stood up to the car better than my last Wilier, which shattered at the headstock. I will have to have it x rayed as it is a carbon frame, but it looks as though the rear mech is bent and scratches to the frame, levers, saddle and bar tape. The DI2 isnt working but I think the battery may be dead. I will charge it before I take it to the shop for the insurance valuation.


----------



## 50000tears (19 Jul 2014)

Terrible accident there Martin. Don't try to rush back as spine injuries need to be treated with the upmost care. As others say just follow docs advice. Wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> The Di2 isnt working.


IIRC doesn't Di2 have a crash protection thingymajig built in?

Ping @Mr Haematocrit


----------



## Octet (19 Jul 2014)

Crickey, hope you make a quick recovery. I unfortunately can't offer much advice, but I'm sure keeping well rested would be a good idea.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2014)

Blimey Martin GWS mate and fingers crossed for a swift recovery.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jul 2014)

Jeezus! GWS, and hope the bike isn't too badly hurt...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jul 2014)

Strewth. GWS Martin and here's to a complete recovery.


----------



## Sods_Laur (19 Jul 2014)

Blimey. Sounds like you were very lucky, relatively speaking. I would listen to your docs and only do things as when and they recommend. My bike crash injury has definitely suffered for trying to do too much.


----------



## Saluki (19 Jul 2014)

Blimey GWS.
I broke my back and was off horses for about 6 or 7 months before I was allowed back on one (walking pace only). I was allowed in a swimming pool before I was allowed any other form of exercise.
Follow the doctors orders regarding back and neck injuries. Do not be tempted to say 'it's only a hop around the block, what harm can it do'. Do the physio and don't try to hurry the recovery.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2014)

Yikes! 

Damn stupid driver ... 

GWS!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2014)

OUCH get well soon, but I wouldn't rush it


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jul 2014)

Get Well Soon.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2014)

croley hap !
GWS and think about the bike when your good and ready .
As far as biking goes long term theres generally a way, guy on the cycle show had to have his spine bolted together so he cant bend after a hit and run and he now rides a recumbant trike.


----------



## Dark46 (19 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear your news. GWS and again another reason to wear a helmet.


----------



## young Ed (19 Jul 2014)

ooooooops! nasty, lucky you didn't get the same email as here!
anyways, hope you have a speedy recovery and everything gets set right and straight once more  
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (19 Jul 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Sorry to hear your news. GWS and again another reason to wear a helmet.


no, you said what no man should ever say!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Geoff Crowther (19 Jul 2014)

Get well soon Martin and, my advice? Listen to those professionals.
Take care.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jul 2014)

GWS!
I think listen to the Doc's advice, don't try to get back on the bike too soon.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

That's a shocking crash. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2014)

Get well soon mate


----------



## thefensman (20 Jul 2014)

Sounds horrid my friend, as i,ve not been riding long and have no experiece of what you must be going through I can only say GWS and ditto all above replys. Best wish,s.


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Jul 2014)

Sounds horrible Martin and I hope the pain is small and the recovery quick. The posts above regarding taking the Doctors advice is something to follow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Fang (20 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I am just wondering if any other members have fractured their neck and/or back and what recovery time they had before cycling again?
> Last Saturday a car pulled out on me while I was doing about 30mph. I have no recollection of the accident, but looking at my helmet and the injuries I recieved and from what I have been told by the police, it looks as though I have hit the door pillar with the top/left side of my head and then gone through the drivers window. I suffered a fracture in my neck (T1) and in my back (C6 and 7) I am now out of hospital and in a neck brace for 6-8 weeks. I have various cuts and bruises but I am not worried about them, they will heal quickly enough. I am generally quite fit 42 year old and I have been told that may help me heal a little quicker than most, *but what sort of time will I bee off the bike and any tips for getting back quicker?*



Wouldn't worry about it for a while. You can get your fitness back. Don't be too eager.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2014)

Keep your mind occupied and focus on the healing. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Jul 2014)

Thanks for all the good wishes.
Its frustrating that I have ridden all through winter and the foul weather and will now miss the majority of the summer, but I suppose it could have been a lot worse.
I am now spending my time on designs for my new commuter bike. I have been working on it for a while, but will add a few more features to make it more visible. I want to run LED lights in the frame so it is visible from the side and will make a few more mounts for the front so that it can have 3 rechargeable lights on. I also need to find some reflective paint!


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2014)

I've been hit by a pullout before, not at 30 mph mine was at about 18 I got off lightly with stitches and bruising. The guy drove of after asking if I was alright, I clearly wasn't but the shock was still kicking in and I said I was okay.

Once the body heals I would take it easy once back out riding, I found it hard stop panicking at every car I saw at side roads. The more you do the better it gets but you never really get over it.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes.
> Its frustrating that I have ridden all through winter and the foul weather and will now miss the majority of the summer


Isn't it just (my avatar is what my arm looked like 2.5 weeks ago so in a similar boat). There will be other summers though, and as you said it could be a lot worse.


----------



## S.Giles (20 Jul 2014)

Having been in a similar situation myself, I can say that it is very important to find a good solicitor to handle any compensation claim you may have. I've been in litigation for almost two years (with possibly another couple to go), and have to say that my solicitor has been extremely helpful in many ways. I'd stay away from the ambulance-chasers that advertise on TV (although, to be fair, I have no experience of using them), and find a good local law firm to work with.

Good luck with your recovery.

Steve


----------



## jazzkat (20 Jul 2014)

Get well soon. Heal quickly, but don't rush to get back on your bike. Your fitness will come back quickly so don't worry about that.
No matter what you think it could have been worse!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Jul 2014)

I caught a rerun of the cycling show yesterday and there was a guy on it that had competed at the Beijing para-olympics after he had been knocked off his bike and received terrible injuries. He then got knocked off again just before the London olympics and could not compete due to a broken back. He said he didnt blame the driver who left the scene of the crime who was later done for drunk driving as it was an accident. He didnt mean to knock him off and being an alcoholic is a disease.
It also had James Cracknell on the show and he was talking about the head injury he sustained when a wing mirror hit him and caused him alot of problems, but the event did not define who he is, it is just something that happened to him.
I feel this way about the woman that caused my accident. She didnt pull out in front of me to cause me injury (at least I hope she didnt!) It was an accident and unfortunatley accidents happen, but I will not let the broken neck and back stop me doing something I want to do. Its a set back, something that happened to me and something I will get over in time. So that is why I will carry on cycling in the future.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Jul 2014)

S.Giles said:


> Having been in a similar situation myself, I can say that it is very important to find a good solicitor to handle any compensation claim you may have. I've been in litigation for almost two years (with possibly another couple to go), and have to say that my solicitor has been extremely helpful in many ways. I'd stay away from the ambulance-chasers that advertise on TV (although, to be fair, I have no experience of using them), and find a good local law firm to work with.
> 
> Good luck with your recovery.
> 
> Steve


I have got a soliciter that deals mainly with cyclists, he is in Liverpool which is not far from me if I need to see them for any reason, but from the conversation I have had on the phone with him, I am confident it will be dealt with in a professional manner.
How come your case has taken so long and how long did you take to get back in the saddle?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (20 Jul 2014)

Only thing to add is make sure you have the best doctors, use your time to research who is best in the field and push the fact that you aren't looking to be mended you are looking to be back in this best possible condition to do what you love. Try and get referrals, if see if you'd solicitor thinks they can get costs covered. The right people can mark a big difference to how fast you heal and what state you are in at the end. Look for cyclists and Motorcyclists that have had similar situations.

With the legal side, record everything, keep a diary of how each day goes even if they are similar.


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2014)

Hope all heals well.

Unfortunately, PI claims just take a long time to settle, as you need to wait really until all is fixed.

I am 5 months post accident and a settlement is a way off, still having physio, Surgeon tells me my leg could take another 12-18 months to be back to looking normal (surgical scar aside).

Just getting medical experts on board and medical records to them seems to take an age ( I signed the release in April, saw the expert in early June and as far as I know he still doesn't have the records - seen at 3 hospitals and GP)! I am fortunate to have medical insurance which I am making full use of, but it complicates the claim. The solicitor did arrange for physio for me, but I was already having treatment at the hospital where treated

Make sure you take full medical advice on returning to work, activities, cycling etc as others have said

Good luck


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I caught a rerun of the cycling show yesterday and there was a guy on it that had competed at the Beijing para-olympics after he had been knocked off his bike and received terrible injuries. He then got knocked off again just before the London olympics and could not compete due to a broken back. He said he didnt blame the driver who left the scene of the crime who was later done for drunk driving as it was an accident. He didnt mean to knock him off and being an alcoholic is a disease.
> It also had James Cracknell on the show and he was talking about the head injury he sustained when a wing mirror hit him and caused him alot of problems, but the event did not define who he is, it is just something that happened to him.
> I feel this way about the woman that caused my accident. She didnt pull out in front of me to cause me injury (at least I hope she didnt!) It was an accident and unfortunatley accidents happen, but I will not let the broken neck and back stop me doing something I want to do. Its a set back, something that happened to me and something I will get over in time. So that is why I will carry on cycling in the future.



That's a great attitude. 

Might help to set some goal/a few goals for yourself when you are back on the bike. It sounds like you were lucky really and I think I'd be dreaming of some kind of post injury excuse to ride my bike a lot escapade, like cycling down to Spain or somesuch.


----------



## S.Giles (21 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I have got a soliciter that deals mainly with cyclists, he is in Liverpool which is not far from me if I need to see them for any reason, but from the conversation I have had on the phone with him, I am confident it will be dealt with in a professional manner.
> How come your case has taken so long and how long did you take to get back in the saddle?



Hello Martin,

I don't think my case is atypical, legal matters tend to proceed slowly. There was quite a wait for the police report, and I have attended numerous appointments with medical experts, who have prepared various lengthy reports (at considerable expense to my solicitor). There was a wait for the defendants to accept liability, which they eventually did, but with a 25% discount because of alleged contributory negligence (I wasn't wearing a helmet). The finer points of this are being argued about as we speak. I have had _many_ meetings and phone conversations with my solicitor and one with the barrister we appointed.

Cases of this sort (I had an intra-cranial hemorrhage and fractured zygoma and eye orbits, amongst other things) can get very complicated very quickly. I lost my private pilot's licence because of an increased risk of epilepsy, and an aspect of intellect called _working memory index_ has been permanently damaged. In addition, I was changing my career at the time, and the accident's negative effect on my projected future earnings has had to be estimated and will have to be agreed with the defendants. The bicycle was completely undamaged, but a Rolex watch which I bought in 1989 received £2800 of damage (which should not be subject to the 25% contributory negligence discount, _even if it stands_).

It took me a while to get back into cycling, even though I didn't sustain any injuries that would have a chronic effect on my ability to ride. It felt odd when I first went back to it, but I'm now into it more than ever, helped by the fact that I've since moved to a more cycle-friendly area.

Steve


----------



## mcshroom (21 Jul 2014)

Hi Steve. Just a point that every judge that has heard a 'contributary neglegence for no helmet' defence has thrown it out, so don't accept it. 
If they are pushing that line then I would suggest asking advice from the CTC.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Jul 2014)

S.Giles said:


> Hello Martin,
> 
> I don't think my case is atypical, legal matters tend to proceed slowly. There was quite a wait for the police report, and I have attended numerous appointments with medical experts, who have prepared various lengthy reports (at considerable expense to my solicitor). There was a wait for the defendants to accept liability, which they eventually did, but with a 25% discount because of alleged contributory negligence (I wasn't wearing a helmet). The finer points of this are being argued about as we speak. I have had _many_ meetings and phone conversations with my solicitor and one with the barrister we appointed.
> 
> ...


 Hi Steve
Thanks for that. I know that these cases are not over and done with quickly, but I am hoping it gets sorted out sooner rather than later! The police officer at the scene has submitted his report but I have not seen it yet. He told my girlfriend that he is happy I was not at fault and is recommending that the woman driving the car is prosecuted or preferably if she meets the criteria, goes on one of the driver improvement classes. My solicitor has submitted the claim to her insurers and I think he said they have 15 days to accept liability. 
Although I dont agree with them, I was wearing a helmet (it keeps my other half quiet!) so at least that will not hold things up while they debate that issue.
It sounds as though you have been through a lot and lost out on a lot of things. I have been lucky in that it could have been much worse and hopefully after a few months of rehabilitation will be able to do a lot of the things I was before albeit at a lesser level.


----------



## 2clepto (21 Jul 2014)

i hurt my back over five years ago. couldnt move for a few weeks, or at least i thought so. best thing i found after trying chiropractors (utterly useless and dangerous imo), physio (short term assistance but lacking and expensive), yoga at home everyday (used a video, brilliant results, didnt begin yoga until 18 months after the injury, dont know if sooner would have been better, only ever completed the sessions where stretching and air intake were emphasised, i.e. beginners lessons, in other words didnt become a yoga expert) is use hiking walking sticks to aid your body while in recovery inside the house and out. they are a fine aid when visiting the wc too hehe. 

another useful tip i found is to wear double eyelet boots most of the time as they support the ankles which in turn provides for a more secure base for the rest of the frame to situate itself comfortably. i get sweaty feet but this is a small price to pay for the mobility i have now.


----------



## CopperCyclist (21 Jul 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> IIRC doesn't Di2 have a crash protection thingymajig built in?
> 
> Ping @Mr Haematocrit



Horrible crash - GWS. Definitely follow the doctors advice! 

And yes, smokeysmoo is right, Di2 has a crash protection thing that stops it shifting in the event of a crash, or dropping the bike. Hold down the button on the junction box until it goes red, then press it once to reset.


----------



## guitarpete247 (21 Jul 2014)

GWS. I daren't let the GF hear any of these stories as she's a nervous rider at the best of times.


----------



## ushills (21 Jul 2014)

I fractured my T8 following a fall down the stairs, the back healed after the usual 6 weeks, however, I had two years of weekly physio to deal with the pain before I returned to proper cycling, walking etc was okay. Now 10 years later I am suffering with pain again, facet joint syndrome, which is more than likely caused by the initial fracture and it's affect on posture.

A good physio will help immensely and get you back on the road, and do the exercises they suggest for building back strength and a strong core.


----------



## AndyWilliams (21 Jul 2014)

ouch! Hope you heal up just fine and your back on the bike soon.


----------



## Sara_H (21 Jul 2014)

Goodness me, that sounds horrific. Get well soon.

I can't really offer any advice other than to say don't try to rush your recovery. Eat well - I'm sure it helps.


----------



## S.Giles (22 Jul 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Hi Steve. Just a point that every judge that has heard a 'contributary neglegence for no helmet' defence has thrown it out, so don't accept it.
> If they are pushing that line then I would suggest asking advice from the CTC.



Hi mcshroom

We have an expert witness report stating that had I been wearing a helmet, it probably wouldn't have made much difference because of the nature of the accident (speed of vehicle, type of injuries, etc). My solicitor does not seem to think that the defendants will necessarily accept this right away, but we're not going to let it go.


----------



## S.Giles (22 Jul 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Hi Steve
> Thanks for that. I know that these cases are not over and done with quickly, but I am hoping it gets sorted out sooner rather than later! The police officer at the scene has submitted his report but I have not seen it yet. He told my girlfriend that he is happy I was not at fault and is recommending that the woman driving the car is prosecuted or preferably if she meets the criteria, goes on one of the driver improvement classes. My solicitor has submitted the claim to her insurers and I think he said they have 15 days to accept liability.
> Although I dont agree with them, I was wearing a helmet (it keeps my other half quiet!) so at least that will not hold things up while they debate that issue.
> It sounds as though you have been through a lot and lost out on a lot of things. I have been lucky in that it could have been much worse and hopefully after a few months of rehabilitation will be able to do a lot of the things I was before albeit at a lesser level.



If my case is anything to go by, you should expect it to drag out. Personally, I have found the process to be fascinating, so I'm not that bothered that it's taking a long time. I'm not sure about the 15 day limit for liability acceptance that you mention. IIRC, it was _months_ before the defendant accepted liability in my case.

The injuries we sustained are very different. Yours almost certainly involve more discomfort (ie, pain), whereas I was walking around like a zombie, repeating myself because I could not remember what I had just said, and experiencing strange visual artifacts. What I laughingly refer to as my 'personality' seemed to have disappeared, and my right ear looked and felt as though it had been attacked by a rottweiler. Neither of our situations is good!

My advice is to hang in there, allow your solicitor time to explore the case in detail (this will make your case more robust, and ensure you're properly compensated), and don't accept the first offer of settlement from the defendants unless it's _really_ good (it probably won't be!).

BTW, the driver in my case was sent on some sort of 'safe driving' course, which is fine by me. Accidents happen, and I don't have any ill feelings towards him. The fact that the driver was penalised at all made proof of negligence in this case comparatively simple (notwithstanding the contributory aspect).

Steve


----------



## surfdude (22 Jul 2014)

gws mate . if your looking for something to do watch a film called* on any sunday* , its old but a cracking film . there is a bit in it that is relevant to your case . i would not follow what the guy in the film does .


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Jul 2014)

S.Giles said:


> If my case is anything to go by, you should expect it to drag out. Personally, I have found the process to be fascinating, so I'm not that bothered that it's taking a long time. I'm not sure about the 15 day limit for liability acceptance that you mention. IIRC, it was _months_ before the defendant accepted liability in my case.
> 
> The injuries we sustained are very different. Yours almost certainly involve more discomfort (ie, pain), whereas I was walking around like a zombie, repeating myself because I could not remember what I had just said, and experiencing strange visual artifacts. What I laughingly refer to as my 'personality' seemed to have disappeared, and my right ear looked and felt as though it had been attacked by a rottweiler. Neither of our situations is good!
> 
> ...


Not too bothered how long it takes (within reason!) as long as I get compensated fully for the injuries and long term effects, but that will take time. 
I am actually in more pain now than the first week. It seems I am getting more muscle pain in my back than before but its the boredom! Still got another 6 weeks with the collar on, I dont know how I will survive! At least I will get to watch the rest of the tour and then the commonwealth games and also the start of the Vuelta, my timing was good.


----------



## Red17 (24 Jul 2014)

Like others have said don't rush it and take doctors advice - especially whilst you still have the brace on.

Everyone heals at a different rate - I suffered multiple fractures to 4 vertebrae back in 2012 in a motorcycle crash and whilst trussed up in a brace and bored I found that breaking vertebrae is a very common injury in a sports like motorcycle racing / parachuting / horse riding etc and there's loads of anecdotal evidence on recovery periods out there - all totally different.

In my case it was about 6 months before I could start to excercise again in the gym and about a year until I was reasonably fit and on a bike - main thing I learned was to let the bones heal first and take it from there as all injuries are different.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Aug 2014)

It looks as though my memory may have been affected as well. I am forgetting things I have asked people and I am struggling to remember technical words that are involved in my work and peoples names.
The back is hurting more, but I think it is more muscle pain than the actual bones. I should be going back to the hospital next week so I will know a bit more then.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Aug 2014)

Best of luck with it, make sure they note everything down and make comment on what they think needs to be done about each so you have a record.


----------



## Ganymede (1 Aug 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> It looks as though my memory may have been affected as well. I am forgetting things I have asked people and I am struggling to remember technical words that are involved in my work and peoples names.


I would definitely mention this to the hospital when you go. I'd want it in my notes for compo, for one thing.

I had a bad bang on the head once which affected my neck. Not bad enough for hospital but I was groggy and grumpy and affected by it for a while - realised also that my eyesight seemed to have got worse. I had a brilliant osteopath who sorted me out - he is a very very tall man who has banged his head a lot on beams in houses so he felt my pain! - he tweaked me about a bit and my eyesight went back to normal and I stopped shouting at people.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Aug 2014)

A mate of mine at work was involved in a car crash and bashed his head. For a few weeks he was forgetting numbers, birthdays, combinations etc. He doesn't seem to have any long term effects though so it sorted itself out in time. 

With the muscle discomfort, you may be moving differently to accommodate the broken and injured bits, which is upsetting other muscles. The most uncomfortable muscles I had a week after surgery on my arm was in my shoulder muscles, as they weren't used to the work they were doing supporting my arm in a sling.

As Ganymede says, mention it all to your doctors. I'd note these things down now and take the notes with you so you don't forget when you get to the hospital. 

Oh, and I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> It looks as though my memory may have been affected as well. I am forgetting things I have asked people and I am struggling to remember technical words that are involved in my work and peoples names.
> The back is hurting more, but I think it is more muscle pain than the actual bones. I should be going back to the hospital next week so I will know a bit more then.


Could be a side effect of the pain meds, depends what you're taking. I'm still on 30mg Codeine after my leg op and they're interesting, mind down to 2 a day instead of up to 8 in 24 hours.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (10 Aug 2014)

I saw a specialist this week. He thinks I should be back to work by the end of September. He thinks the memory thing is just a temporary thing, he says that as I was unconcious at the scene of the accident that this is not an unusual thing to happen. I have stopped taking the codeine after reading up on the side effects and the chance of addiction.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Aug 2014)

Hope he's right. GWS.


----------



## windym (19 Aug 2014)

Hi, I fractured and broke C3 and C4 along with my collar bone and five ribs, was in a body cast to start with and then head and neck brace. I took a while but I went back to time trailing, kick boxing, Ju-Jitsu and Iaido after a couple of years, I found an excellent physio who kept me going with stretching and manipulation so be positive take time to heal and learn to control the frustration of being laid up for a bit.

Andy


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Aug 2014)

I packed the codeine in a.s.a.p. following my last accident, (non-cycling related TBH), and after reading the horror stories connected to the drug!

It was great to see you up and about tonight though when I called round for those bits.

I hope everything continues to improve and that you can get the collar off in a few more weeks


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Aug 2014)

Sounds like you had a big impact! That sounds a lot worse than my crash. Glad you are back to doing the things you enjoy.,
The boredom is the hardest thing to contend with. I can put up with the pain.
I am going to see my Doc tomorrow to arrange for the collar to come off and physio in just over two weeks time and sort a few other issues out.
I spoke to the traffic officer in charge of the accident this week and he is satisfied that I was not at fault, I said I thought it was an accident and did not want the woman prosecuted as long as she admitted fault. He has been to the site of the accident to assess the situation for himself and now spoken to the driver. He said she had siad if I had not been in the middle of the road I would have gone behind her (I go in the middle of the road there to stop cars overtaking me on a blind bend) He explained to her why I was there and that it is a legitimate manouvre. She also commented on my dark clothing as a reason she did not see me, but the officer siad that is no reason, I am entitled to wear whatever colour I like (my helmet is silver and the top I was wearing was black with fluorescent yellow shoulders) He is doing his report and saying it is her fault, but will not be prosecuting. Her insurance company have been notified and she has reported it to them. They have another 10 working days to admit liability before court proceedings are issued.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Sounds like you had a big impact! That sounds a lot worse than my crash. Glad you are back to doing the things you enjoy.,
> The boredom is the hardest thing to contend with. I can put up with the pain.
> I am going to see my Doc tomorrow to arrange for the collar to come off and physio in just over two weeks time and sort a few other issues out.
> I spoke to the traffic officer in charge of the accident this week and he is satisfied that I was not at fault, I said I thought it was an accident and did not want the woman prosecuted as long as she admitted fault. He has been to the site of the accident to assess the situation for himself and now spoken to the driver. He said she had siad if I had not been in the middle of the road I would have gone behind her (I go in the middle of the road there to stop cars overtaking me on a blind bend) He explained to her why I was there and that it is a legitimate manouvre. She also commented on my dark clothing as a reason she did not see me, but the officer siad that is no reason, I am entitled to wear whatever colour I like (my helmet is silver and the top I was wearing was black with fluorescent yellow shoulders) He is doing his report and saying it is her fault, but will not be prosecuting. Her insurance company have been notified and she has reported it to them. They have another 10 working days to admit liability before court proceedings are issued.


Sounds like somebody had been briefing her what to say, luckily the policeman sounds a sensible chap/chapette and has probably heard this kind of thing before. The driver should be left in no doubt that she could have easily killed someone.


----------



## Easytigers (20 Aug 2014)

GWS Martin. Hope it all gets sorted out quickly and sensibly for you.


----------



## brand (23 Aug 2014)

Not quite the same although I have had fractured and crushed vertebraes in my lower spine and I think it was a dislocated vertebrae in my neck but I was not cycling at the time. A couple of years ago I had an infection in my upper spine (neck) it affected just about every joint leaving me with septic arthritis in my knee. After a total of 6 weeks in hospital and long convalescence the muscle in my right leg had wasted away. I was told the best way to reduce pain significantly was to cycle. No chance the way I was so bought a exercise bike. Worth going for quality here. It worked brilliantly but I could not raise the handle bars on the exercise bike and I still had neck pain so had to keep my head down looking at the screen on the bike. I also had to rebuild my lower back and stomach muscles as back pain had started up again. Now walking is an excellent builder of lower back muscles. Weight training stomach and lower back are a requirement to support any *long term problems you may have note may have. Cycling will not do that for you.* Of course this is long term and only if you need it. I would suggest weight training for the neck but you would probably not need that. I had to but that was to continue playing hooker. I am assuming you are not taking that up anytime soon. So to sum up your spine/vertebrae are held in place by muscle if they are weak you will have pain. There are plenty of people who have back pain simply because of the lack of back muscle related to their job. If your neck still hurts I would suggest a more upright position to start of. Cycling does not build back muscle you may have to do that to relieve any long term lower back pain. Not a certainly but think about it if you still have pain in the future.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (23 Aug 2014)

Thanks for that.
I saw my Doc this week and have been signed off work for another 6 weeks. She thinks the specialists estimate of me going back to work for the start of October is optimistic. I have been referred for physio in September and the collar comes off in 2 weeks. She did say i should try going for a walk once or twice a day and once the collar is off I could try swimming (back stroke) and also pilates and/or yoga.
I think I under estimated the injury in the first few weeks, I was hoping to be back in work in 8 weeks, but that is obviously not going to happen! After reading about the injury and speaking to the Docs, I realise I was very lucky to not have more serious injuries and that i cannot rush the healing process no matter how much I want to.


----------



## brand (23 Aug 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Thanks for that.
> I saw my Doc this week and have been signed off work for another 6 weeks. She thinks the specialists estimate of me going back to work for the start of October is optimistic. I have been referred for physio in September and the collar comes off in 2 weeks. She did say i should try going for a walk once or twice a day and once the collar is off I could try swimming (back stroke) and also pilates and/or yoga.
> I think I under estimated the injury in the first few weeks, I was hoping to be back in work in 8 weeks, but that is obviously not going to happen! After reading about the injury and speaking to the Docs, I realise I was very lucky to not have more serious injuries and that i cannot rush the healing process no matter how much I want to.


Cannot really go wrong with a walk a couple of times a day. I would suggest you ask about an exercise bike. The physio had no intention of suggesting it to me until I asked if I would able to cycle again. He took me straight over to the exercise bike and suggested I book an appointments to use it every day. Not pratical as there is only one scheduled bus a week from my village. Of course I am not talking about the same medical problem but you could ask as it will help keep your cycling fitness up. Good luck either way.​


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Sep 2014)

Well a few bits of news;
The insurance for the driver have admitted full liabilty (1 day before my solicitor was going to issue court proceedings) and they have offered to pay for private physio.
I am due to start physio next week anyway, so I dont think I will be needing it, but I will see how I get on.
Last Sunday I had a bit of numbness in my right arm so I went to a and e and was kept in for a few days while they did a few more tests and an MRI. I saw a couple of different specialists and physios, who all had different ideas of what the final outcome will be, but they didnt find anything untoward and discharged me yesterday, but I have to keep the collar on for another month as the bones are not healed yet. Just what I didnt want to hear, but if it helps it heal I will do as I am told. It seems I will not be back to work full time until Christmas going by what I have been told. Hopefully now the driver's insurers have admitted liability, I am not far off an interim payment, but I first have to see an independant Doctor and they do not have to pay out if they dont want to. I was speaking to my solicitor and as I cannot commute to work (when I get that far) I will have to insure and tax my car, so I can claim for that apparently, as well as the mileage (20miles each way)


----------



## brand (4 Sep 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Well a few bits of news;
> The insurance for the driver have admitted full liabilty (1 day before my solicitor was going to issue court proceedings) and they have offered to pay for private physio.
> I am due to start physio next week anyway, so I dont think I will be needing it, but I will see how I get on.
> Last Sunday I had a bit of numbness in my right arm so I went to a and e and was kept in for a few days while they did a few more tests and an MRI. I saw a couple of different specialists and physios, who all had different ideas of what the final outcome will be, but they didnt find anything untoward and discharged me yesterday, but I have to keep the collar on for another month as the bones are not healed yet. Just what I didnt want to hear, but if it helps it heal I will do as I am told. It seems I will not be back to work full time until Christmas going by what I have been told. Hopefully now the driver's insurers have admitted liability, I am not far off an interim payment, but I first have to see an independant Doctor and they do not have to pay out if they dont want to. I was speaking to my solicitor and as I cannot commute to work (when I get that far) I will have to insure and tax my car, so I can claim for that apparently, as well as the mileage (20miles each way)


Looking better insurance wise but collar on for another month, shoot to that. Must be really annoying. Do you have to have it on all day? What do you do at bed time.
Whats this mean "they do not have to pay out if they dont want to" Haven't they admitted liability?


----------



## vickster (4 Sep 2014)

I think he means they do not have to make interim payments prior to settling, not full stop


----------



## brand (4 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> I think he means they do not have to make interim payments prior to settling, not full stop


Thought may have had to go to court. If they have admitted liability the judge would not be happy chappy!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Sep 2014)

brand said:


> Looking better insurance wise but collar on for another month, **** to that. Must be really annoying. Do you have to have it on all day? What do you do at bed time.
> Whats this mean "they do not have to pay out if they dont want to" Haven't they admitted liability?



Its a pain in the arse wearing the collar, but if the specialist recommends it I will do as I am told. I only take it off for a shower and shaving. It has meant a few sleepless nights, especially when it is warm.



vickster said:


> I think he means they do not have to make interim payments prior to settling, not full stop


This^^^


----------



## windym (4 Sep 2014)

You may wish to consider an orthopeadic pillow, either memory foam or Reubens based to keep your neck at the correct angle. The physio should be able to advise on night time posture, so again be patient and try to stay relaxed, stress always has a negative impact on healing.

Andy


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2014)

S.Giles said:


> Hello Martin,
> 
> I don't think my case is atypical, legal matters tend to proceed slowly. There was quite a wait for the police report, and I have attended numerous appointments with medical experts, who have prepared various lengthy reports (at considerable expense to my solicitor). There was a wait for the defendants to accept liability, which they eventually did, but with a 25% discount because of alleged contributory negligence (I wasn't wearing a helmet). The finer points of this are being argued about as we speak. I have had _many_ meetings and phone conversations with my solicitor and one with the barrister we appointed.
> 
> ...


Cobblers.
Even the one fit/seizure after a head injury would leave you with no greater chance of epilepsy than anyone else.



Ganymede said:


> I would definitely mention this to the hospital when you go. I'd want it in my notes for compo, for one thing.
> 
> I had a bad bang on the head once which affected my neck. Not bad enough for hospital but I was groggy and grumpy and affected by it for a while - *realised also that my eyesight seemed to have got worse.* I had a brilliant osteopath who sorted me out - he is a very very tall man who has banged his head a lot on beams in houses so he felt my pain! - he tweaked me about a bit and my eyesight went back to normal.


Usually caused by the impact to the skull, by the brain. It then continues to "bounce" back and forth for a while. It will normally settle down as the brain stops "bouncing about".
Often a sign that there may be damage that cannot be seen by the naked eye though.


----------



## brand (5 Sep 2014)

"Cobblers.
Even the one fit/seizure after a head injury would leave you with no greater chance of epilepsy than anyone else"

A bit over the top. The rules for aircraft are not based on logic/statistics. They are extreme.
First to have epilepsy you have to have 2 episodes (the replacement name for seizures or fits).
Secondly if you have just one your licence (car etc) suspended for 3 months. If another, one year clear before licence back. 3 years for lorry. Never for aircraft if "episode" happen after the age of 5. Those were the rules, they may have changed. At present I have been barred from driving for 24 years....don't want it back shove it up your jacksie DLV! bikes cheaper!!


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2014)

brand said:


> "Cobblers.
> Even the one fit/seizure after a head injury would leave you with no greater chance of epilepsy than anyone else"
> 
> A bit over the top. The rules for aircraft are not based on logic/statistics. They are extreme.
> ...



Without wanting to offend, I know what it is to suffer from/with epilepsy. Born with it, brought up with & I expect to die with it.
I'm currently getting over damage to the base of skull, done in a fit/seizure.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2014)

Rules on epilepsy and pilots licence: http://www.caa.co.uk/default.aspx?catid=2499&pagetype=90&pageid=13841
Every EEG I've had over the years, has been "normal".


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Oct 2014)

Well the collar is finally off! I went to see the consultant again last week, he took a few x rays and is happy with everything. I had to go on a 4 hour train journey after that for a funeral and I must admit I was aching at the end of it. I still wear the collar occasionally when I start getting pain in the shoulders. The neck was very stiff for a day or so, I found it difficult to turn the head from side to side but that has improved alot although I still do not have anything like full movemnet, especially on the right hand side. All the pain seems to be on the right hand side! My shoulders are still numb to touch and my memory still has not improved but they can be addressed once the neck and shoulders have improved.
The claim side of things is moving along, I go to see the independent Doctor tomorrow, but this is really just a prelimanary inspection, I think I will have to go to a few more before it is all sorted out.
I did start rebuilding my old steel bike yesterday. I nicked a few bits off the crashed bike and fitted them to the bike and all new cables. I think it needs a few adjustments and new bar tape fitting and it is ready to ride, so at least it will be ready to use even if I am not! I also signed up to do a 600km audax at the end of next May, so now I have a target to aim for.


----------



## Saluki (1 Oct 2014)

It sounds like you are well on the mend @Martin Archer 
So pleased that you've updated us. Now don't go and do anything mad that will set you back


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2014)

Good on yer, best wishes an all that


----------



## brand (2 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Rules on epilepsy and pilots licence: http://www.caa.co.uk/default.aspx?catid=2499&pagetype=90&pageid=13841
> Every EEG I've had over the years, has been "normal".


The rules may have changed they look more reasonable now. EEG are the same for me but they really "have to catch you at it" while you are in the doughnut!


----------



## brand (2 Oct 2014)

Were you aware that you are entitled to a free bus pass?


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2014)

brand said:


> Were you aware that you are entitled to a free bus pass?


Got mine years ago.

99% of EEG's are returned as "Normal". If they relied soley on the results of EEG's, then I'd not have epilepsy.


----------



## brand (2 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Got mine years ago.
> 
> 99% of EEG's are returned as "Normal". If they relied soley on the results of EEG's, then I'd not have epilepsy.


What's the point of doing them? Very useful when I have to come to Manchester not all that useful in Lincolnshire only one bus a week


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2014)

There's a chance that something may show up. 
Last one I had done, sleep deprived, came back as expected. Normal, the same as every other one over the last 40+ years. The only real difference was in how the results were given. More technical/medical talk used.
I had two fits later that day.
I think they've been around that long, they don't know what to replace it with.


----------



## brand (2 Oct 2014)

May I remind you they are not called fits anymore! They are called episodes, that way you can score them Coronation street EastEnders etc. Haven't had an EastEnders for a while. Leaves me with poor balance


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Oct 2014)

Got a letter from the hospital today and it seems I have non-union of the spinous process fractures. How long are they supposed to take to join together?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2014)

Might need fusing, but that's not too bad, guy I used to drink with had that done after a rugger clonk, he reckoned it was OK but no more rugby (prop forward, old school big guy)


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2014)

brand said:


> May I remind you they are not called fits anymore! They are called episodes, that way you can score them Coronation street EastEnders etc. Haven't had an EastEnders for a while. Leaves me with poor balance
> A fit or siezure is described as an abnormal electrical discgharge in the brain. I can find nothing that matches episode to that description.
> Born with it, brought up with it and during those forty odd years the fit/siezure naming has changed a number of times. I'll stick with the word fit to describe them as its easier say when you can't talk right due to mouth/jaw damage.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2014)

@Martin Archer, sorry for hijacking & derailing your thread.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (31 Oct 2014)

I sill have nonunion, so I am off work for another month. I went out on the bike a couple of times last week against doctors orders and my legs have gone! Any gradient and I was struggling. I am finding it difficult to hold my head up all the time to see where I am going and for that reason will not be going out on the bike until I have done some exercises to strengthen the core and neck.
I now have the report from the independant doctor and there is nothing new in it, he wants me to see someone about my memory loss (still no better) and wants to see me again in 9 months to see how I have healed in the long term. I have no endurance at the moment. I dont feel too bad in myself, but even walking around for a couple of hours leaves me with aching shoulders. Next week a woman is coming to see me from a company that specialises in getting people back to work, Hopefully she can come up with something that will help speed the process up.


----------



## mcshroom (31 Oct 2014)

I know it's frustrating but don't try to rush things. I found exactly the same when I got back on a bike with regards to the lack of endurance and hill climbing ability. It will come back when you are able to get back cycling again though it won't happen immedately.

For the aching after a couple hours walking around thing, firstly your body is still putting itself back together. That takes a lot of the spoons you have just to do that, so you will feel more tired. Secondly, are you carrying yourself differently while the injuries are having to recover? I had issues with aches in my shoulder and upper back muscles when walking round after my op. It was because the muscles I was using to hold the arm up were different ones to normal and they weren't used to the work they were having to do.

Good luck with the recovery, and I hope you are back on two wheels soon.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2014)

Good luck with your recovery, Martin!

I took quite a long time to get back on my bike after my illness - 8 months - but I got a lot of my endurance back through walking. I went from having to rest after walking down one flight of stairs, to power-walking up a steep hill and back down again (a 4 mile round trip).

I listened to what my body was telling me, trying harder when I felt able to, and resting as required. I upped the distance, frequency and speed of the walks in a steady progression. When I finally got back on my bike, I was able to do (very slow!) hilly 20 mile rides almost immediately.

I don't have any experience of neck rehab, but my approach certainly worked well for my legs and cardio-vascular system.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2014)

I'm nearly a year 'in' with the leg (which has now united) but its a long road yet to normality, just keep at it and good luck.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Nov 2014)

Quick update: I have seen the report done by the company that have been assigned to get me back to work, They are predicting a return to work between Januruary and April of next year. They have outlined a plan of things to be done but everything is being held up because they do not know if the bones have joined. I am waiting for an MRI scan and an appointment to see the specialist again. I have been waiting 5 weeks now and despite chasing it up, I seem to be no nearer.
The solicitor has secured a couple of interim payments to partially cover my wages and he is now going to try to get them every month, so at least the financial side of things is getting better, He is also going to ask them to pay for all the stuff that was damaged in the accident asap.
I am being referred to a neurologist because of the memory problems, occasional numbness in my shoulders and tingling in my fingers.
I have good and bad days with my fitness, I try to keep active, I have started to do more walking when I can but some days I just feel too tired to do anything. Its just under 5 months since the accident but that seems a very long time ago!


----------



## mcshroom (25 Nov 2014)

It was a big crash, unfortunately it'll take a while to recover. At least you have a target for getting back. 

Good luck, and take care


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (28 Dec 2014)

I went for an MRI scan yesterday to see if the bones have joined and I am waiting on the results, I should have them in a few weeks.
I have been doing aqua aerobics for a few weeks and some swimming on my back. This has helped the neck free up a bit and get everything moving.
Last week I did a couple of short rides. Its hard work at the moment! Unfortunately all my bikes have low handle bars because I have always rideen on the drops. I regret cutting all the forks down now! The main problem is the 3 frames I have that are useable are all 1" forks and getting another set of forks that have a longer steerer is proving difficult. I may end up modifying a frame to take 1 1/8" forks, at least it gives me a little project to work on!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I went for an MRI scan yesterday to see if the bones have joined and I am waiting on the results, I should have them in a few weeks.
> I have been doing aqua aerobics for a few weeks and some swimming on my back. This has helped the neck free up a bit and get everything moving.
> Last week I did a couple of short rides. Its hard work at the moment! Unfortunately all my bikes have low handle bars because I have always rideen on the drops. I regret cutting all the forks down now! The main problem is the 3 frames I have that are useable are all 1" forks and getting another set of forks that have a longer steerer is proving difficult. I may end up modifying a frame to take 1 1/8" forks, at least it gives me a little project to work on!


Is it not worth getting an angled stem, might look a bit odd but it's not forever.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (28 Jan 2015)

I saw the specialist yesterday and the bone has not healed. He has sent me back for another MRI scan and more x rays on the neck and also my elbow that has been causing me pain. I didn't know if any x rays had been taken of the elbow at the time of the accident (being concussed), but my lawyer confirmed that none were taken so that is a step in the right direction. I have been given the ok for the physio to start work on the soft tissue damage in the neck which is good and I asked if it was ok to ride my bike and that is ok too. Good job as I managed a 55 mile ride at the weekend (although I am still regretting it today with pain in my neck)
I am booked in to see a neurologist in March but my doctor thinks any damage to the brain should have gone within 6 months and it may be permanent. Hopefully the neurologist will be able to give more of an idea of any damage and any treatment.
I have been put on phenergan to try and help me sleep at night as I have been struggling to get a decent nights kip since the accident 6 months ago.
Overall I am happy that things are moving forward and fitness is returning but I am still a long way off the levels I had before the accident. I have dropped from 14 stone 2 on Jan 1st to 13 8 yesterday just by eating properly and cutting beer out.
The insurance company made an offer on my bike of £800 and allowing me to keep the bike, I am think that is too low. They are comparing it to a Wilier GTR with ultegra which is avialable for £1600. My bike was 3k new and had to be imported from Italy as it was not available in this country with DI2. So negotiations are on going.


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2015)

Well done. Best wishes for continuing improvements.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Jan 2015)

Good luck with your recovery, at least it seems to be heading in the right direction.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Oct 2015)

Well, it has been a while, but here is a brief report!
I started cycling again at the start of January and was pretty much up to speed within 4 months, but there are still problems with my neck and elbow when I get beyond 50 miles on rides. I have had a scan on the elbow and the problem is to do with muscle or tendon rubbing the ulnar nerve when the arm is bent (this is the reason I am getting pins and needles in my hand when I am riding and also at night)
I have been having physio up until this week upto 3 times a week, which consisted of exercises they gave me to do (basically stretching the soft tissue in the neck and shoulders) they have also tried acupuncture, putting the neck in traction, soft tissue massage and the tens machine. I am now being referred back to the specialist at the hospital as the physio cannot see any reason why I should not be better than I am at this stage. She thinks they may be another underlying problem.
I had tests with a psychologist and a specialist in brain injuires and they showed I have suffered a moderate brain injury and have a problem remembering and articulating words. I have now been referred to a specialist to see if they can do anything about it. I am also slightly anxious and depressed. (I could have told them that! The money side of things really gets you down when you do not know when the next payment is coming or how much it will be and it is frustrating that the healing process is not as quick as I would like it to be)
I went back to work in July on a phased return. I started off doing 3 half days a week and slowly built it up. This week was my first 40 hour week, but I am still in pain for most of it, especially in the mornings. I am still taking pain relief but I have been trying to cut it out. It seems I can do cycling or work, but not both and as the work pays the bills my cycling has suffered in the last few months. Last month I cycled 300 miles, I used to do that in a week.
The bones in the neck have not healed and probably never will, but the specialist has told me that they are probably only 5-10% weaker than a fully healed bone so the chances of damaging my spinal chord in another crash are only slightly higher than if they were healed.
I have been given membership to the gym. The physio feels that more swimming would help and also using the steam room to get some heat into the neck. I have an injury membership that means I also get a personal trainer to advise me as well.
The claim side of things is moving along slowly. I expect it to go on for a few more years yet. So far I have received 20k in interim payments to cover wages. that is still down by quite a bit on what I am owed and an ongoing thing as although I am back to work, I am not doing thr overtime I was before the accident. We have still not agreed a price on the bike (my fault as I should be taking it to a specialist in Derby for appraisel but he needs to have it for a week and i am riding it!) 
Some people at work have told me I will be ok when I get the final payment, but to be honest I would rather have not gone through all of this no matter what I get at the end of it. I have basically lost 15 months of my life so far not being able to do what I want and will have long term injuries.
On the plus side I have got my confidence back riding on the road, but I certainly ride little more defensively. If that means cars etc have to wait, tough!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2015)

You are doing very well imo, keep at it.
The fact that you can't get your bike assessed because you're riding it made me smile, I don't think I would be as brave as you in the circumstances.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (3 Jan 2016)

I was referred back to the specialist at Salford Royal in December, as my physio thought there was nothing more they could do, and I am still getting pain in the neck. The specialist said there were no bones pushing on the spine or any of the nerves so there is nothing they can do. The bones have not joined and they could take the broken parts out, but that is not without problems, so they would not consider this. I have been told of a physio in Manchester that specialise in sport injuries and I am going to make an appointment to see them. it is not cheap (£100 an hour!) but if they can sort things out it is money well spent.
The last few months have not been great. I stopped cycling to see if that helped. It didn't. I did less hours to see if that helped. It didn't. Nothing seems to ease the pain and my doctor just tells me to up the doe of the Tramadol.
I have been back at work for nearly 6 months and managed to do 2 full weeks in that time. My job can be quite physical at times, so I am considering a change of occupation. A guy I have done work for in the past has offered me some design work on a subcontract basis. I have not done any design work for a while, but it is a chance to get back into it and away from cnc machining, so I will try it in my spare time to start with and see if I can do it on a full time basis.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jan 2016)

Sorry to hear you're still having pain.
I've been down the "just keep taking Tramadol" road and it's not a good one.
Finally found a good surgeon who repaired the previous botch. That and a good osteopath sorted me out, still get some pain but much better than before and just got used to it. (I had fractured and dislocated pelvis, so different from your injury).
Good luck with the physio in Manchester, really hope he can help. 
Maybe you could consider a second opinion from another surgeon? 
My two were chalk and cheese and if I hadn't persevered and went elsewhere I'm sure things wouldn't be as good as they are now.
Hope you get sorted and back on the bike, best wishes, xx.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (3 Jan 2016)

I will chase every avenue I can to improve things, pain killers are not the answer as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2016)

Martin Archer said:


> I will chase every avenue I can to improve things, pain killers are not the answer as far as I am concerned!


Hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2016)

Martin, I know we are PM'ing, but good luck. Any chance getting the third party insurer to cough up for the specialist physio first ?

I reccon I'll have some long term issues too, but hold on in there. Keep pushing to see someone in the know. It did take 4.5 years to sort my shoulder claim out. 

Hope the physio helps.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Feb 2016)

I have been to see the new physio (funding it myself and claiming it back from the insurance company) and I am hopeful that they can sort something out. They think I have a muscle imbalance. The muscles at the front of my neck are not developed enough and so the ones at the back are over compensating. I have some exercises to do to help build the front up and the physio freed the neck off on the 2 visits I have made. I feel alot better after I have been, but it only lasts for about 12 hours, but at least it is a step in the right direction. This year I have still not done a full week of work, so I am still looking at a change of career, I looked at the money for cad design work and it is lower pay than I am getting now so I just don't know what to do the moment!
Sleep is still a bit hit and miss, but it is better than it was and I think if I can get into a regular sleeping pattern it will improve a bit more.
I have started riding the bike again and managed a 63 mile ride a couple of weeks ago, which is a big improvement over what I had been doing in the last few months, but is quite a way short of what I used to do. Small steps though!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2016)

Martin Archer said:


> I have been to see the new physio (funding it myself and claiming it back from the insurance company) and I am hopeful that they can sort something out. They think I have a muscle imbalance. The muscles at the front of my neck are not developed enough and so the ones at the back are over compensating. I have some exercises to do to help build the front up and the physio freed the neck off on the 2 visits I have made. I feel alot better after I have been, but it only lasts for about 12 hours, but at least it is a step in the right direction. This year I have still not done a full week of work, so I am still looking at a change of career, I looked at the money for cad design work and it is lower pay than I am getting now so I just don't know what to do the moment!
> Sleep is still a bit hit and miss, but it is better than it was and I think if I can get into a regular sleeping pattern it will improve a bit more.
> I have started riding the bike again and managed a 63 mile ride a couple of weeks ago, which is a big improvement over what I had been doing in the last few months, but is quite a way short of what I used to do. Small steps though!


 Keep at it @Martin Archer


----------



## Ganymede (2 Feb 2016)

I think physio is a slow road but, with the small improvements you're getting with your neck when it's released, it should be a positive one. Good luck!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Oct 2017)

Well it is over three years since the accident and the insurance claim is still ongoing. Court preceedings have been issued and paid for, but my new solicitor thinks they will try and settle before it goes to court. The claim is for over 600k at the moment, mainly due to the loss of future earnings.
Physically I am still suffering. I have changed jobs four times in 2 years. I cannot do the job I used to do, on average I take 4 days a month off work due to the pain. I have recently joined a company that enables me to spend less time on the shop floor and more time in the office, but even sitting in a chair all day has it's problems for me. A specialist I saw a few years ago said I may have to give up work by the time I am 55 (10 years from now). I thought he was just saying that for the claim, but as things have gone on, I think that it may be sooner than that.
I am still cycling, but I have had to adapt the way I ride. I can no longer ride the longer distances I used to do, and I cannot attack hills at all, but at least I am still able to ride a bike. The hardest part of all of this is getting used to the fact i will not recover from it. Accidents and injuries I have had in the past have always healed, and for a couple of years after this one I still thought I would get over it one way or another, but I have now accepted that is not the case. If I want to do a long ride I have to accept I will be in pain for days after, but I now pick and choose the rides I want to do with a little more thought into what I will get from the ride compared with the pain.
I saw a pain management team last year and they have given me a few techniques that have helped. They informed me that the pain receptors in my neck are now turned on all the time and I am on a very low dose of amitrytyline to help alleviate a bit of the pain. I don't know if it works, but my girlfriend says I do not complain as much, so it must be doing some good.
Sleep is one of the biggest problems I have. It is difficult to get into a decent sleeping pattern. I struggle to get off to sleep and most nights wake up two or three times. I use a prescription drug that is used for motion sickness that also has the side effect of making you drowsy. It helps me to drop off if I do wake up, but it can also mean I oversleep in the mornings and therefore late for work. I have discussed this with my new company and as long as they are informed as much as possible about days off and when I will be late they are happy to make allowances for me.
All of this because one driver did not look before pulling out of a junction.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Oct 2017)

Martin Archer said:


> Well it is over three years since the accident and the insurance claim is still ongoing. Court preceedings have been issued and paid for, but my new solicitor thinks they will try and settle before it goes to court. The claim is for over 600k at the moment, mainly due to the loss of future earnings.
> Physically I am still suffering. I have changed jobs four times in 2 years. I cannot do the job I used to do, on average I take 4 days a month off work due to the pain. I have recently joined a company that enables me to spend less time on the shop floor and more time in the office, but even sitting in a chair all day has it's problems for me. A specialist I saw a few years ago said I may have to give up work by the time I am 55 (10 years from now). I thought he was just saying that for the claim, but as things have gone on, I think that it may be sooner than that.
> I am still cycling, but I have had to adapt the way I ride. I can no longer ride the longer distances I used to do, and I cannot attack hills at all, but at least I am still able to ride a bike. The hardest part of all of this is getting used to the fact i will not recover from it. Accidents and injuries I have had in the past have always healed, and for a couple of years after this one I still thought I would get over it one way or another, but I have now accepted that is not the case. If I want to do a long ride I have to accept I will be in pain for days after, but I now pick and choose the rides I want to do with a little more thought into what I will get from the ride compared with the pain.
> I saw a pain management team last year and they have given me a few techniques that have helped. They informed me that the pain receptors in my neck are now turned on all the time and I am on a very low dose of amitrytyline to help alleviate a bit of the pain. I don't know if it works, but my girlfriend says I do not complain as much, so it must be doing some good.
> ...


Best wishes
xx


----------



## Katherine (22 Oct 2017)

Best wishes. 

It's good to hear from you. Shocking that the claim has taken so long to settle. Well done for getting out on the bike.


----------



## alicat (22 Oct 2017)

I am so sorry to hear what has happened to you and the effect it is still having on you. I admire your fortitude and sang-froid.


----------



## Oldbloke (29 Oct 2017)

Best wishes to you, hope that claim gets sorted quickly.


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Oct 2017)

Sorry to read about all of your problems @Martin Archer.

I don't know where you live, but if it isn't too far, considering your woeful problems with your neck and spine, I honestly would see if you could get your GP to make you an appointment at the ultra specialist Robert Jones and Agnes Hunt Orthopaedic Hospital at Oswestry (http://www.rjah.nhs.uk/), it is widely regarded as being amongst the top hospitals of its' type in the entire World.

Are you still taking Amitriptyline? I have been on this drug now for getting on for 20 years and can't get a full nights sleep without it, but a few weeks ago, because of moving house I went to see a new GP who immediately increased the dosage I am on and now, boy oh boy do I sleep, no matter what pain I am in!

Chin up and fight the good fight and although you have already been to hell and back, as the saying goes, don't let the bastards get you down.


----------

